# EVGA Classified SR-X Buildup (Fragen wegen den Teilen)



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute,

möchte mir folgendes System zulegen. Jetzt habe ich aber noch ein paar Fragen zu dem System bzw. wegen den Teilen die darin verbaut werden sollen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 x Lian Li PC-90B Big-Tower - schwarz						
1 x 1500 Watt Enermax MaxRevo Modular 80+ Gold					
1 x EVGA Classified SR-X, C606 (dual Sockel-2011, quad PC3-10667U DDR3) 	
1 x 32GB Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Octa Kit			
2 x Intel Xeon E5-2640 6x 2.50GHz So.2011 BOX		      		       
2 x 2048MB EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)			
2 x 240GB Corsair Neutron Series GTX 2.5"					
1 x 4000GB WD RE4 WD4000FYYZ 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s			
1 x LG Electronics CH10LS Blu-ray Combo SATA 1.5Gb/s intern 		


Möchte das ganze mit WaKü betreiben, nur allerdings fällt mir die Entscheidung sehr schwer welche WaKü ich denn nehmen soll (wenn es überhaupt schon eine gute gibt für sockel 2011)	
Ich habe gesehen das dieses Board manchmal mit 2 Netzteilen betrieben wird !? Ist das von nöten bei dem 1500W die ich verbauen will ?

Was mich auch interessiert wäre wenn ich folgende Wasserkühlung nehme (2x ZALMAN CNPS 20LQ Wasserkühlung Socket 2011) ob diese 2 Radiatoren überhaupt in mein Gehäuse passen. Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich eine All In One WaKü nehmen soll oder eben eine die man umstandsvoll zusammenbauen muss?! Was ist besser? Schöner fände ich eine die man selber baut weil man da noch farbiges Kühlmittel eingießen kann usw. Allerdings habe ich noch nie eine WaKü gehabt und auch noch nie zusammengebaut!

Reichen die 8x4 GB RAM aus um die Prozessoren voll auszulasten!? Ich denk mal ihr wisst was ich damit meine mir fällt nur grade nicht ein wie ich das schreiben soll! Bei DDR2 Boards heißt das Dualchannel da ist es denk ich mal Quadchannel!? Oder ?

Reichen 2 SSD´s für ein SSD RAID ?!


----------



## Legacyy (1. Dezember 2012)

Ein Frage.. Wozu


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Wie wozu ?! Weil ich das Teil voll Geil find das müsste reichen als Grund  oder was meinst du damit ?


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

Er meint das weil von der Performance her ist das nicht gerade der Hit 

und von der P/l her sogar unterirdisch


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe eigentlich gedacht das wäre so das beste was es im Moment gibt fürs Geld, dann belehrt mich eines besseren  Am besten mit Links für die Teile  Will auf jeden Fall Intel und Nvidia ! Joa der Rechner würde so 4600€ kosten mit der Zalman WaKü!


----------



## Legacyy (1. Dezember 2012)

Wozu brauchst du den PC?
Zum zocken, rendern, severpark managen?


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Er meint das weil von der Performance her ist das nicht gerade der Hit


 
Das Teil ist unfassbar langsam und das Board völlig überflüssig.



True Monkey schrieb:


> und von der P/l her sogar unterirdisch


 
Dafür kannst du aber super übertakten.


----------



## soth (1. Dezember 2012)

Was willst du denn mit dem PC überhaupt machen?


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit dem PC überhaupt machen?


 
Als HTPC nutzen und hoffen dass die IGP nicht limitiert.


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Also ich mach hauptsächlich am PC : Musik , Zocken, Bitcoins farmen. Joa sonst wüsste ich nicht was sonst noch viel Leistung brauch von meinen Tätigkeiten!


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

jungs ...lasst uns ernsthaft bleiben und ihm was vernünftiges zusammenstellen .

Da er ja wohl nicht an Geldknappheit leidet sollte da doch was zu machen sein


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Dezember 2012)

Zum Zocken ist das Teil denkbar ungeeignet zum Bitcoinen aber eher nicht.
Ich d´finds aber trotzdem überflüssig. Da du ja Geld hast machen wir dir einfach ein 2011 system.


----------



## Legacyy (1. Dezember 2012)

Bitcoins gibts noch? Ich dachte, das ist ausgestorben 

Ich mach mal was fertig.

-> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22078f9d8243794da401196df4accc53f3c9b52b097f2


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> jungs ...lasst uns ernsthaft bleiben und ihm was vernünftiges zusammenstellen .
> 
> Da er ja wohl nicht an Geldknappheit leidet sollte da doch was zu machen sein


 
Ich könnte ihm das zusammenstellen was ich nächste Woche im PC Laden verbauen werde.

Also i7 3970X plus Gigabyte Board plus 2x GTX 680 EVGA Classified plus den Rest eben.


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Am liebsten hätte ich nen 6 oder 8 Kern i7 wenn ihr schon was zusammenstellt  Ansonsten die gleichen oder ähnliche Teile wie bei der Teileliste!


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

jo ...x79 und zwei 680er wären wohl ok 

aber ein 3930k sollte wohl reichen


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> aber ein 3930k sollte wohl reichen


 
Ich weiß aber der Kunde will unbedingt den Extreme haben. 
Sowas kennst du sicher.


----------



## soth (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin für den E5-2687


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

ja 

Aber dein Kunde im Shop wird ja auch nicht von uns beraten 
Also lass uns den ruf gerecht werden das hier die besten sys zusammengestellt werden


----------



## Timsu (1. Dezember 2012)

Nimm ein ordentliches Board von Supermicro, das EVGA ist in meinen Augen ein totaler Fail.


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Wenns den Mehrwert nicht wert ist nen 6 oder 8 Kern i7 zu nehmen nehm ich auch nen 4 Kerner wenns sein muss !  Die Preis/Leistung muss stimmen auch wenn es nicht an Geld fehlt!


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich will sozusagen den besten Gamer PC dens im Moment für Geld zu erwerben gibt. Aber mehr wie 2 GraKas brauch ich nicht


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Dezember 2012)

Beim gamen ist es garantiert nicht wert. Der 3930k hat sechs reale und 12 virtuelle Kerne, ist zum zocken aber nicht nötig da ist ein i7 3770k schneller. Dann noch eine 690+rest und fertig.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ja
> 
> Aber dein Kunde im Shop wird ja auch nicht von uns beraten
> Also lass uns den ruf gerecht werden das hier die besten sys zusammengestellt werden



Ich habe ihn auch nicht beraten. Ich baue zur zusammen. 



Priot schrieb:


> Wenns den Mehrwert nicht wert ist nen 6 oder 8 Kern i7 zu nehmen nehm ich auch nen 4 Kerner wenns sein muss !  Die Preis/Leistung muss stimmen auch wenn es nicht an Geld fehlt!


 
Der 6 Kerner reicht.
Ich habe den 3930k und der 3970X ist nicht schneller kostet aber doppelt so viel.
Dazu ein Gigabyte oder Asus Board das keine Wünsche offen lässt und zwei GTX 680 je nach Wunsch.
Dazu brauchst du auch kein 1500 Watt Netzteil.
Das 850 Watt Enermax, BeQuiet oder Seasonic reicht völlig.



Priot schrieb:


> Ich will sozusagen den besten Gamer PC dens im Moment für Geld zu erwerben gibt. Aber mehr wie 2 GraKas brauch ich nicht



Dann ist der 6 Kerner die falsche Wahl.
Die beste Spiele CPU ist der i7 3770k.


----------



## TimNik981 (1. Dezember 2012)

soll es ein "Angeber Pc" sein, oder eher einfach und Stilvoll?


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

^^das ist mal eine aussage 

Also Board damit es was feines ist  
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Cpu
Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Hat sich das Problem mit den Microrucklern mittlerweile erledigt oder ist das immer noch vorhanden ?!


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Hat sich das Problem mit den Microrucklern mittlerweile erledigt oder ist das immer noch vorhanden ?!


 
Mikroruckler hast du immer noch und sie verschwinden technisch bedingt auch nicht.


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Der PC soll "Geile Drecksau" genannt werden ! @ TimNik981                     Ich denk mal jetzt weißt du bescheid


----------



## TimNik981 (1. Dezember 2012)

Oh ja


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Dezember 2012)

Yo ihr Ahnungslosen xD Auf keinen Fall Nvidia für Bitcoin farmen, AMD hat gut die vierfache Leistung...


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Yo ihr Ahnungslosen xD Auf keine Fall Nvidia für Bitcoin farmen, AMD hat gut die vierfache Leistung...


 
Jetzt soll es der fetteste Gamer PC werden.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Dezember 2012)

Achso, na dann. Wollts nur sagen


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Ja ist nicht so schlimm mit den Bitcoins ! Ich weiß das das Atis da schneller sind! Will auf jeden Fall ne Nvidia weil ich eher Game wie Bitcoins zu Farmen


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

Blöd nur dass die AMD Karten in Games auch schneller sind.


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

@ Threshold

Das kam mir aber nicht so vor  wo ich die Tests durchgelesen habe !

Eine Ati HD 7970 ist afaik nicht schneller als eine GTX 680!

Warum hast du dann ne GTX 690 und keine Ati


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich mach mal einfach weiter bis ihr euch einig seit 

Nt.....das weil ich es auch habe und es keine wünsche offen läßt 
1200 Watt Enermax Platimax Modular 80+ Platin - Hardware, Notebooks
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

grakas
2x http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...TX-Lightning-2048-MB-DDR5-DP-HDMI::19430.html

oder 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...X-4096-MB-DDR5-PCIe-30-miniDP-DVI::19005.html

ram 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...or-Platinum-DDR3-1866-DIMM-CL10-Dual-Kit.html

case
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...s-II-RC-1200-KKN1-Big-Tower-black::18157.html

ssd
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-MLC-Toggle--MZ-7PD256BW-.html


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Dezember 2012)

Mit neuem Treiber ist die 7970 aber schneller


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hast du noch Tests gelesen die ohne den neuen Beta Treiber für die AMD Karten sind.
Mit dem frisst die GTx 680 nur Staub. 

Es ist aber abhängig wie viele Monitore du hast bzw. auf welcher Auflösung du spielen willst.
Denn je größer die Auflösung desto mehr können sich die AMD Karten absetzen.

Nachteil ist dass die Mikroruckler bei AMD stärker ausgeprägt sind.


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Hab nen 24" Samsung , wollt den eigentlich auch erstmal behalten also 1920x1080 nativ! Ich nehm auch ne Ati wenn die von der Leistung her besser ist ! Will Leistung pur!


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

du willst auf einem Monitor mit Full HD spielen und fragst nach 2 Xeon und 2 Grafikkarten?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Dezember 2012)

Wie wäre es mit EINER GTX 690? Schnell, kaum MR, und soll dabei sogar noch halbwegs leise sein....


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Dezember 2012)

Doch, die 7970 ist schneller als die 680 (seit dem Wundertreiber aka Catalyst 12.11). Wenn es eine Geile Drecksau werden soll, dann nimm zwei 7970er ;D

Und ein geiles Case! Schau dir mal das Silverstone TJ-11 an. Wenn du auch selber bauen magst, unbedingt das Case Labs STH10. Da kannst du intern eine WaKü mit MoRa Leistung verbauen und es ist einfach nur GEIL.

Aber wenns nur Full-HD ist lohnt das doch nicht... hol dir noch n neuen 27" WQHD Bildschirm dazu!


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Wenn es eine Geile Drecksau werden soll, dann nimm zwei 7970er ;D



Mit endgeilen Mikrorucklern  Ich würde auch eine GTX 690 nehmen, ist zwar auch schon oversized, aber was soll's.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Dezember 2012)

Jep, die 7970 ist dazu sogar noch billiger.....

Ne leise Gigabyte wäre da gut

OT: Neo, kommst TS?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Mit endgeilen Mikrorucklern  Ich würde auch eine GTX 690 nehmen, ist zwar auch schon oversized, aber was soll's.


 dafür aber mit mehr Power. MR sieht auch nicht jeder ist halt die entscheidung des TEs


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

huhu .....


> Nt.....das weil ich es auch habe und es keine wünsche offen läßt
> 1200 Watt Enermax Platimax Modular 80+ Platin - Hardware, Notebooks
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
> Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
> ...


----------



## TimNik981 (1. Dezember 2012)

(hust) KLICK MICH (hust)


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Dezember 2012)

@Softy: Wenn man RadeonPro und Framelimiter benutzt hat man SEHR wenig Mikroruckler.

@Gewächs: Schau grade noch chillig Frensehen...komme gleich TS 

Magst du auch mal im TS vorbeischauen Softy? Oder sonst irgendwer TS?


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Naja ein Gehäuse für über 500€ will ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so 200-300 € sind denk ich mal ok!

Ist der 
Intel Core i7 3930K 6x 3.20GHz So.2011 nicht schneller als mein Core i7 4 Kerner ?!

4 Kern iss so alt weischt


----------



## Legacyy (1. Dezember 2012)

Hab doch schon ne nette Konfig gemacht^^
Ne 690 rein und gut 


Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich mach mal was fertig.
> 
> -> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22078f9d8243794da401196df4accc53f3c9b52b097f2


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Dezember 2012)

So, TimNik, des ist Mist  Simmer uns da einig?

@ Neo: Das Gewächs freut sich


----------



## TimNik981 (1. Dezember 2012)

DAS kostet doch (bloss) 235€


----------



## TimNik981 (1. Dezember 2012)

Einfach mal teure sachen angeklickt 
Edit: Bloss nicht ernstnehmen


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

1200 Watt ist echt zuviel. 
Ich würde ebenfalls den i7 3770k nehmen aber die GTx 690 dazu.
Ein 650 Watt Netzteil wie das Dark Power reicht locker.


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Dezember 2012)

Case-Labs STH10!!! 

Es gibt kein geileres Case!

Edit: Ich mache hier noch mal Werbung für das PCGH TS, schaut euch mal den Thread an (bin per Handy on, deshalb kein Link...)


----------



## TimNik981 (1. Dezember 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Case-Labs STH10!!!
> 
> Es gibt kein geileres Case!


 
Das passt nicht unter den Schreibtisch, das ist (fast) ein Schreibtisch


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Das NZXT Phantom Gehäuse gefällt mir gut , würd ich nehmen !


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Dezember 2012)

TimNik981 schrieb:


> Das passt nicht unter den Schreibtisch, das ist (fast) ein Schreibtisch


 Das sind Sozialwohnungen 

Das Phnatom ist keine schlechte Wahl


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

TimNik981 schrieb:


> Das passt nicht unter den Schreibtisch, das ist (fast) ein Schreibtisch


 
Im Case kann eine Asylantenfamilie wohnen.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

@thres 

jepp ....aber das 1000 von der serie kostet daselbe .....und da kommt der Schwabe in mir durch "was man hat das hat man"



> Nt.....das weil ich es auch habe und es keine wünsche offen läßt
> 1200 Watt Enermax Platimax Modular 80+ Platin - Hardware, Notebooks
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
> Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
> ...


----------



## TimNik981 (1. Dezember 2012)

Dann hamm' wir ja schon mal was 
Soll es ne Komplett Wakü sein, oder ne Kompaktkühlung für CPU?


----------



## soth (1. Dezember 2012)

@TimNik981
Da wird doch wohl noch Geld für eine ordentliche Wasserkühlung da sein 

Und sorry, was wollt ihr den in einem solchen PC mit der Asus ROG 

Wobei, die kann für Dolby Headphone herhalten und denn Sound dann weiterreichen: 
Violectric DAC V800 + Violectric HPA V200 - Thomann UK Cyberstore + Beyerdynamic T1 Hifi Kopfhrer + Samson Go Mic USB - Thomann UK Cyberstore


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

@ TimNik

Was ist besser ???


Das Cosmos 2 Gehäuse ist aber auch mega fett hmmmm...... vielleicht auch das.... entscheid ich später.#



Um wieviel Prozent ist den der 4 Kern Prozessor schneller als der 6 Kern ?


Soundkarte brauch ich keine in dem System da hab ich meine Focusrite Saffire 6 Pro USB  Onboard reicht für TS


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

ich kann dir ja mal zeigen wie sowas zusammengebaut aussieht ....ist nämlich ganz zufällig mein Job solche syss zu bauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @thres
> 
> jepp ....aber das 1000 von der serie kostet daselbe .....und da kommt der Schwabe in mir durch "was man hat das hat man"


 
Sebst 1000 Watt brauchst du nicht.
Er will doch keine 6GHz haben. 



Priot schrieb:


> Um wieviel Prozent ist den der 4 Kern Prozessor schneller als der 6 Kern ?


 
Das ist jetzt nicht viel. Ein paar Prozent.
Der 3770k ist halt sparsamer und hat mehr Features.



True Monkey schrieb:


> ich kann dir ja mal zeigen wie sowas zusammengebaut aussieht ....ist nämlich ganz zufällig mein Job solche syss zu bauen



Und dann das Netzteil.


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Wenns nur 5 % sind will ich unbedingt den 6 Kerner ^^

Sorry @ True Monkey 

Und ich denke nen 800-1000 Watt Netzteil reicht völlig aus !

Achja ich steh nicht so auf MSI lieber ne EVGA Geforce!


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

> Er will doch keine 6GHz haben.


 
hach ...ich komm nun mal nicht aus meiner Haut 

edit: wenn ich einen 3770k zusammenbaue kommt kein 6 kerner da ran 

edit 2.


> Und dann das Netzteil.


Manche Kunden sind beratungsresistend


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Naja gut du musst es wissen True Monkey ! Gibts keine 6 Kerner der schneller ist als der 3770k ?


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Dezember 2012)

Das Obsidian 800D ist auch sehr schick, schaus dir mal an!

Oder das TJ-11 von Silverstone, beides sehr tolle Cases. Das Cosmos II ist irgendwie so klobig...

Hier nochmal komplett uneigennützig Werbung für das PCGH-TS 
Super gut um einfach mal mit anderen Freaks zu labern^^

@TE: Leider nein.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Dezember 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Hier nochmal komplett uneigennützig Werbung für das PCGH-TS
> Super gut um einfach mal mit anderen Freaks zu labern^^


 Dann komm erst mal selbst ^^

@ TE Am besten klickst du dich mal bei Caseking durch, da gibt es viele gute Cases


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hach ...ich komm nun mal nicht aus meiner Haut
> 
> edit: wenn ich einen 3770k zusammenbaue kommt kein 6 kerner da ran


 
Ja ja. Das kenne ich. 
Ich glaube ich muss mir doch mal wieder ein paar Tonnen Trockeneis besorgen. 



True Monkey schrieb:


> Manche Kunden sind beratungsresistend



Das stimmt. Sieht du überall.  



Priot schrieb:


> Naja gut du musst es wissen True Monkey ! Gibts keine 6 Kerner der schneller ist als der 3770k ?


 
In Games hat kein 6 Kerner eine Chance gegen den i7 3770k. Und die 8 Kerner sowieso nicht da du die Xeon nicht übertakten kannst.
Ein 3770k mi 4,5GHz hat Leistung ohne Ende.
Kombiniert mit einer GTx 690 hast du Power bis der Arzt kommt. Mehr brauchst du echt nicht und Angeben kannst du super damit.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

> Naja gut du musst es wissen True Monkey ! Gibts keine 6 Kerner der schneller ist als der 3770k ?​


 
Bevor ich das beantworte sollten wir vllt erst mal klären ob du vorhast das ganze zu übertakten bzw ob du es kannst


----------



## Superwip (1. Dezember 2012)

Du brauchst ein Netzteil das a) die benötigte Leistung zur Verfügung stellen kann (also mindestens ~1000W) und das b) die entsprechenden Anschlüsse liefert also mindestens 4x 6-Pin PCIe für die GraKas und 2x 8Pin CPU Power

Das Mainboard würde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen, es ist einfach zu teuer; eher das ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS oder das Supermicro X9DAE; bei dem Budged kann man allerdings über die ~200€ Sparpotential auch hinwegsehen 



> Was mich auch interessiert wäre wenn ich folgende Wasserkühlung nehme (2x ZALMAN CNPS 20LQ Wasserkühlung Socket 2011) ob diese 2 Radiatoren überhaupt in mein Gehäuse passen. Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich eine All In One WaKü nehmen soll oder eben eine die man umstandsvoll zusammenbauen muss?! Was ist besser? Schöner fände ich eine die man selber baut weil man da noch farbiges Kühlmittel eingießen kann usw. Allerdings habe ich noch nie eine WaKü gehabt und auch noch nie zusammengebaut!


 
Wenn du es "nicht Umstandsvoll" haben willst nimm einfach eine Luftkühlung oder eben Komplett WaKüs mit einem single 120mm Radiator; die GraKas sind dann wohl sowieso am lautesten.



> Reichen die 8x4 GB RAM aus um die Prozessoren voll auszulasten!? Ich denk mal ihr wisst was ich damit meine mir fällt nur grade nicht ein wie ich das schreiben soll! Bei DDR2 Boards heißt das Dualchannel da ist es denk ich mal Quadchannel!? Oder ?


 
Sandy Bridge-E hat Quadchannel DDR3, jeder CPU kann bis zu 4 RAM Riegel unabhängig ansprechen.

"Normale" CPUs können nur zwei Riegel unabhängig ansprechen "Dualchannel", dem gegenüber bietet Quadchannel bei gleichem RAM Takt eine verdoppelte Bandbreite.

Wann der CPU, wann das Speicherinterface und wann die RAM Größe limitiert hängt fast ausschließlich von der Anwendung ab, da gibt es enorme Unterschiede.


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Übertakten kann ich ja... hab meinen E8400 auch schon auf 4 Ghz geclocked ! War ehrlich gesagt nicht schwer! Ich werd den 3770k vielleicht irgendwann übertakten aber nicht am Anfang.... Ich denk mal TurboBoost reicht erstmal ? Bis wieviel geht da der Turboboost ?


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

3,9 ghz


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Dezember 2012)

@Superwip: Die Xeons sind gar nicht mehr im Gespräch, er wird jetzt wohl den 3770K nehmen mit ner 690.

Einfach mal den Thread lesen und nicht nur den Startpost ;D


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2012)

Den 3770k kannst du auch gleich auf 4,5GHz laufen lassen. Einfach Multi einstellen und Spannung anpassen und fertig.


----------



## Priot (1. Dezember 2012)

Naja mein E8400 hat die Übertaktung auf 4 Ghz nicht so gefallen.... er wollte irgendwann nicht mehr auf 4 Ghz laufen !


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

Es besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit das du dir so ein sys mit übertaktung bauen läßt einschließlich Garantie


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Das ist auch 45nm. Bei Ivy sieht das anders aus.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Es besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit das du dir so ein sys mit übertaktung bauen läßt einschließlich Garantie



Aber die bauen immer solche sinnfreien Netzteile ein.


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Ok wer bietet so etwas an @ True Monkey ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Dezember 2012)

Wie möchtest du das System kühlen?

Soll eine echte Wasserkühlung installiert werden?


----------



## cryzen (2. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Mit endgeilen Mikrorucklern  Ich würde auch eine GTX 690 nehmen, ist zwar auch schon oversized, aber was soll's.


 omg leute die microruckler bekommt man kaum noch mit


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H hat ja nur 1x PCI-E 16x da bleibt mit wohl nichts anderes übrig als ne GTX 690. Auch wenn ich Lieber nen SLI Gespann 680er hätte !

Ich hätte gerne ne Coole Wakü ? Welche weiß ich nicht ? Empfiehlt mir was !


----------



## Legacyy (2. Dezember 2012)

SLI aus 2x680 bringt mehr Abwärme, mehr Verbrauch und viel mehr Microruckler. Eine 690 ist da die bessere Wahl.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Welche weiß ich nicht ? Empfiehlt mir was !


 
Warum "welche"?

Die besteht aus diversen Einzelteilen die selbst ausgewählt werden.


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja das ist mir schon klar Mangokiwi das die aus mehreren Einzelteilen besteht  Nur welche Einzelteile !? Sind ja mittlerweile eh so Einrastschläuche bei den ganzen WaKüs deswegen kann da auch net mehr viel schiefgehen wie früher wo noch mit Schellen gearbeitet wurde 

@Legacy

Ok hab gedacht das SLI Gespann wäre besser dann nehm ich wohl ne 690 


http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...0-4096-MB-DDR5-PCIe-30-miniDP-DVI::19023.html


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

> Das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H hat ja nur 1x PCI-E 16x da bleibt mit wohl nichts anderes übrig als ne GTX 690. Auch wenn ich Lieber nen SLI Gespann 680er hätte !


 
Das board hat schon einen weiteren x16er slot nur ist der elektrisch nur mit x8 angebunden.
ist aber wurscht da bei SLI beide dann mit x8 laufen und mehr geht bei so 1155 eh nicht 

Sli aus zwei 680er ist von daher kein prob

aber eine 690er läuft runder bzw ist einfacher zu handhaben in bezug auf abwärme


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Nur welche Einzelteile !?



Dafür muss erst einmal die Konfiguration stehen.



Priot schrieb:


> Sind ja mittlerweile eh so Einrastschläuche bei den ganzen WaKüs deswegen kann da auch net mehr viel schiefgehen wie früher wo noch mit Schellen gearbeitet wurde


 
Die Anschlüsse werden verschraubt, da ist alles sicher.


----------



## Legacyy (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> @Legacy
> Ok hab gedacht das SLI Gespann wäre besser dann nehm ich wohl ne 690


 690 ist ja auch SLI, nur auf einem PCB und mit nem besseren SLI-Brückenchip (glaube von PLX ist der), der die Microruckler besser im Griff hat, als die "normale" SLI Brücke.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Die GTX 690 ist deshalb so gut weil der Weg nicht so lang ist.
Auf dem PCB der Grafikkarte sind die WEge sehr kurz. Kein Vergleich zu den langen wegen auf dem Mainboard.


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Folgendes steht bis jetzt:

1200 Watt Enermax Platimax Modular 80+ Platin
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX 
EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 4096 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, miniDP, DVI
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master Cosmos II RC-1200-KKN1 Big-Tower - black

Gibts mittlerweile Kühlmittel was man nicht nachfüllen muss ? Hab da nämlich keine Lust drauf  Will das es sich nicht anderst verhält wie ein LuKü System


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

für eine 690er ist das NT auch ausreichend 

850 Watt Enermax Platimax Modular 80+ Platin - Hardware, Notebooks

hatte das andere vorhin verlinkt als noch nicht klar war ob 2x 680 oder 690


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Das Enermax ist ja richtig preiswert.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Gibts mittlerweile Kühlmittel was man nicht nachfüllen muss ? Hab da nämlich keine Lust drauf  Will das es sich nicht anderst verhält wie ein LuKü System


 
Wer eine Wasserkühlung möchte muss auch den Willen besitzen, sie zu pflegen.


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Fehlt noch die Wasserkühlung und die 2 SSD´s + 1 HDD mit 4 TB oder 2 mit 2 TB

Bei den All in One Systemem brauch ich doch auch kein Wasser nachfüllen ?! Wieso dann bei einer Einzelteilwakü ?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Fehlt noch die Wasserkühlung und die 2 SSD´s + 1 HDD mit 4 TB oder 2 mit 2 TB


 
Vergiss die Wasserkühlung. Das lohnt beim i7 3770k einfach nicht. Kauf dir einen super Luftkühler wie den K2 oder den Silver Arrow.
Die GTX 690 ist mit dem Lüfter sehr leise. Auch da musst du nichts machen.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

^^sign 

spar dir das geld für die wakü ...ist nicht nötig


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Na gut dann eben nen schönen Luftkühler 

Der Alpenföhn ist nicht mein Ding... zwar von der Kühlleistung sehr gut aber nicht mein ding
Der Thermalright auch nicht ...

Mehr DD


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^sign
> 
> spar dir das geld für die wakü ...ist nicht nötig


 Stimmt vorallem ist das wie ein Hausstier man muss es hegen und pflegen, damit es nicht unglücklich ist ausserdem ist der 3770k jetzt nicht so "heiß" als das er nach einer WaKü schreien würde.

Edit: @TE das ist ein gute Entscheidung


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

kluge endscheidung...und statt ein Raid O aus zwei SSDs lieber eine 

zb ...256GB Samsung 840 Pro Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle


----------



## soth (2. Dezember 2012)

Wie wärs mit einem von denen:
Noctua NH-D14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Prolimatech Super Mega Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Prolimatech Black Megahalems Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Warum kein SSD Raid ?!?! Iss doch durch das RAID schneller als 550 MB schreiben/lesen !?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Warum kein SSD Raid ?!?! Iss doch durch das RAID schneller als 550 MB schreiben/lesen !?


 NNicht das ich wüsste


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Warum kein SSD Raid ?!?! Iss doch durch das RAID schneller als 550 MB schreiben/lesen !?


 
Aber was soll das bringen?
Selbst wenn du die SSD an Sata 2 anschließt merkst du nur beim Benchmark einen Unterschied aber nie in der Praxis.


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Naja ich hab gedacht das gäbe eine mindestens 1/4 Leistungserhöhung ? SInd durch Raid die SSDs nicht schneller ? Kann ich irgendwie garnicht glauben ? Für was gibt es das dann !?


----------



## soth (2. Dezember 2012)

Für High-Access Server


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Naja ich hab gedacht das gäbe eine mindestens 1/4 Leistungserhöhung ? SInd durch Raid die SSDs nicht schneller ? Kann ich irgendwie garnicht glauben ? Für was gibt es das dann !?


 Vielleicht sind die schneller aber du merkst nichts davon
Raid ist meines Wissens dafür da, falls mal eine Platte ausfällt die andere weiterlaufen  kann und somit nicht alles anhält


----------



## Moose83 (2. Dezember 2012)

Das merkst du net mal in nem Benchmark hust Der onboard Controller ist mit einem SSD raid vollkommen überfordert 
Wenn du sowas vor hast hilft nur ein Hardware raid Controller


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

> Raid ist meines Wissens dafür da, falls mal eine Platte ausfällt die andere weiterlaufen kann und somit nicht alles anhält


^^Raid 0 aber nicht 

wenn da eine ausfällt bricht das raid auseinander und alles ist futsch


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Raid ist meines Wissens dafür da, falls mal eine Platte ausfällt die andere weiterlaufen  kann und somit nicht alles anhält


 
Bei Raid0 verdoppelst du die Speed.
Aber wenn eine SSD ausfällt nützt dir die andere nichts mehr. Die Daten sind weg.
Früher lohnte sowas weil die HDDs langsam sind aber seit es SSDs gibt und dann noch Sata 3 lohnt Raid0 nicht mehr.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Raid0 verdoppelst du die Speed.
> Aber wenn eine SSD ausfällt nützt dir die andere nichts mehr. Die Daten sind weg.
> Früher lohnte sowas weil die HDDs langsam sind aber seit es SSDs gibt und dann noch Sata 3 lohnt Raid0 nicht mehr.


 Stimmt habe ich wohl ein Raid mit einem andeen durcheinandergebracht Is ja schon spät
Aufjedenfall bringen tut es trotzdem nichts


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Na gut dann halt eine 512 GB SSD ! Welche ?

Kühlkörper wird der Thermalright Silver Arrow SBE SE Special Edition (Weiß)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Na gut dann halt eine 512 GB SSD ! Welche ?


 Wofür brauchst du so eine große? eine 830 oder 840er von Samsung


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

hier diese dann 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...m--SATA-6Gb-s-MLC-Toggle--MZ-7PC512B-WW-.html

oder 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-TLC-Toggle--MZ-7TD500BW-.html


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Na gut dann halt eine 512 GB SSD ! Welche ?
> 
> Kühlkörper wird der Thermalright Silver Arrow SBE SE Special Edition (Weiß)


 
Kauf dir die Samsung 840 Pro. Derzeit die schnellste SSD.



True Monkey schrieb:


> hier diese dann
> 
> 500GB Samsung 840 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle


 
Nein. Die Pro. 
Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD512BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir die Samsung 840 Pro. Derzeit die schnellste SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Der Preisunterschied zwischen der 830er und 840er ist ja mal gewaltig


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

> Nein. Die Pro.


 
hab ich bei Mf gerade nicht gefunden


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Der Preisunterschied zwischen der 830er und 840er ist ja mal gewaltig


 
Der Benchmark Preisaufschlag für die Pro ist eben vorhanden. 
Samsung lässt sich die Top Position bezahlen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Benchmark Preisaufschlag für die Pro ist eben vorhanden.
> Samsung lässt sich die Top Position bezahlen.


 Merken tut man davon aber nichts, da sie es sich bezahlen lassen ist klar das ist immer so


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Merken tut man davon aber nichts, da sie es sich bezahlen lassen ist klar das ist immer so


 
Im Benchmark schon. Frag Softy mal. Der schwimmt im Schampus seit er die Pro hat.


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

So wir haben es geschafft, nochmal danke für eure Hilfe und das ihr so freundlich wart:

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX
EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 4096 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, miniDP, DVI
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit
Cooler Master Cosmos II RC-1200-KKN1 Big-Tower black
850 Watt Enermax Platimax Modular 80+ Platin 
Thermalright Silver Arrow SBE SE Special Edition
Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
2 x Western Digital Caviar Black 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 


Jo wurde doch die Pro 



Was meint ihr was das Teil jetzt so kostet ? 2000-2500€ oder ?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Wie gesagt. Kauf dir Samsung 840 Pro und nicht die Basic.
Und die Dominator kannst du vergessen. Die passen nicht unter den Kühler. Nimm die G-Skill Ares.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. Dezember 2012)

Der RAM passt nicht neben den Kühler, nimm welchenohne HS


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

RAM ist zu groß nimm den ares oder vengeance LP.
SSd in der Pro Version wenn du das beste vom besten haben willst


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

Beim Ud5h kommen die rams zwar in slot 2+4 für Dual channel aber ihr könntet schon recht haben das es eng wird.

Als ich die verlinkt habe stand ja noch ein wakü im raum bzw war  noch nicht klar was es wird


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Also dann die hier : 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX
EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 4096 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, miniDP, DVI
16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit
Cooler Master Cosmos II RC-1200-KKN1 Big-Tower black
850 Watt Enermax Platimax Modular 80+ Platin
Thermalright Silver Arrow SBE SE Special Edition
Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
2 x Western Digital Caviar Black 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

Blue ray lw  nicht vergessen


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Ah stimmt !?!? Welches  !"?  http://geizhals.de/532286


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Die Ares sind sogar im Sonderangebot.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Ah stimmt !?!? Welches  !"?  LG Electronics CH08NS10, SATA, retail Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 LG BH10LS38 unbedingt in der retail Version kaufen, da ist die Abspielsoftware dabei


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

So jetzt sind wir aber fertig  ^^ Danke nochmal :

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX
EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 4096 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, miniDP, DVI
16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit
Cooler Master Cosmos II RC-1200-KKN1 Big-Tower black
850 Watt Enermax Platimax Modular 80+ Platin 
Thermalright Silver Arrow SBE SE Special Edition
Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
2 x Western Digital Caviar Black 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 
LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail


Quanta Costa ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Joa sieht nicht schlecht aus
wann willst du kaufen?


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

hat sich erledigt das was hier stand


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> LG BH10LS38 unbedingt in der retail Version kaufen, da ist die Abspielsoftware dabei


 
Ich denke er kann sich auch Power DVD kaufen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke er kann sich auch Power DVD kaufen.


 Schon aber wieso nicht gleich beides gleichzeitig?


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch jetzt die nehmen
> 
> 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit


 
Jo war ein Fehler ... habs verändert 



Ich werd den Rechner so wie es aussieht im Januar kaufen... ich schätz mal so 2000-3000€ wird er kosten oder was denkt ihr ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Dezember 2012)

Schon ans Sleeving gedacht?


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

na jetzt brauchen wir noch einen der noch rechnen kann und nicht so viel gerstensaft wie ich getrunken hat 

aber eins ist mal klar .....das sys sieht jetzt schon um längen besser aus wie das zuerst gepostete


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke so um 2500€ kommt hin.
Aber du solltest dir bei Zeiten noch einen neuen Monitor gönnen. 2560x1440 Pixel IPS Panel um die Grafikkarte auch mal zu fordern.


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

An was gedacht @ MangoKiwi ? 

Ich kenn nur Cablesleeving wenn du das meinst ?!

Gut @ Threshold da wären wir wieder bei dem WELCHEN


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Dezember 2012)

Überleg dir Thresholds Ratschlag mal. Zu einem High-End-PC gehört auch ein High-End-Monitor, damit dein Auge ständig etwas davon hat.

Ich meinte Kabelsleeving, Ja.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

wie wäre es mit dem Dell?
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Überleg dir Thresholds Ratschlag mal. Zu einem High-End-PC gehört auch ein High-End-Monitor, damit dein Auge ständig etwas davon hat.
> 
> Ich meinte Kabelsleeving, Ja.


 
S-ATA iss doch eh voll dünnes Kabel was musste da Sleeven ?!



Threshold schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit dem Dell?
> Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




Der hat aber 8ms ist das nicht zuviel zum Zocken mein jetziger hat 2 ms


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

er meinte wohl das NT ....aber das ist schon gesleevt


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Der hat aber 8ms ist das nicht zuviel zum Zocken mein jetziger hat 2 ms


 
Vergiss die Angaben. Das sind alles grau zu grau Werte und in der Praxis nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> S-ATA iss doch eh voll dünnes Kabel was musste da Sleeven ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Er redet, nehme ich mal an, von allen Kabeln auch sata kann man sleeven


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> S-ATA iss doch eh voll dünnes Kabel was musste da Sleeven ?!


 
Jedes Kabel sieht gesleevt schöner aus. Ich würde das machen, wenn du wirklich damit protzen möchtest.



Priot schrieb:


> Der hat aber 8ms ist das nicht zuviel zum Zocken mein jetziger hat 2 ms


 
Die Reaktionszeit ist prüde gesagt, egal. Den Unterschied merkst du nicht.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Er redet, nehme ich mal an, von allen Kabeln auch sata kann man sleeven


 
Ich will durchsichtige Sata Kabel haben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich will durchsichtige Sata Kabel haben.


 Wi-Fi  sata?


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich denk mal das ist der beste in dem Preissegment oder ?  


http://geizhals.de/505885
Mix Computerversand GmbH


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Ich denk mal das ist der beste in dem Preissegment oder ?
> 
> Mix Computerversand GmbH


 Einer der besten und auch noch gaming tauglich. ich würde ihn allerdings woanders kaufen


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Einer der besten und auch noch gaming tauglich. ich würde ihn allerdings woanders kaufen




Ja klar da würd ich ihn kaufen : http://www.redcoon.de/B215912-Dell-UltraSharp-U2711_Monitore?refId=geizhals


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Ja klar da würd ich ihn kaufen : http://www.redcoon.de/B215912-Dell-UltraSharp-U2711_Monitore?refId=geizhals


 Ich würde ihn bei Amazon kaufen, zu denhätte ich am meisten vertrauen und einen guten support haben die auch


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Jo hast Recht kost das selbe bei Amazon  Dell U2711 68.6 cm widescreen TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## soth (2. Dezember 2012)

Nein, nimm den U2713HM nicht den U2711 !
Der U2713 hat ein schnelleres Panel und schnellere Elektronik...


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habs eben ausgerechnet der Rechner kostet genau 3347,73 €



soth schrieb:


> Nein, nimm den U2713HM nicht den U2711 !
> Der U2713 hat ein schnelleres Panel und schnellere Elektronik...


 
Wirklich ? er hat aber doch 2ms mehr wie der andere ?


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

billiger wie dein zuerst geposteter und fast so schnell wie meiner 

Spass beiseite ...wir haben dir jetzt ein sys zusammengestellt was man getrost als  High End bezeichnen kann seinesgleichen sucht und nicht aus dem allerbilligsten besteht .

So wolltest du es doch oder ?


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Genau so wollte ich das genau nochmal Danke 


Und ich krieg alles sogar bei Mindfactory (auch gut ) 


In diesem Sinne Gute Nacht euch Forumusern


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
> Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX
> EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 4096 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, miniDP, DVI
> 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit
> ...



Ein paar Sachen würde ich noch ändern:

- Die WD Caviar Black's sind ziemlich laut, aber kein Stück besser / schneller als andere Platten mit 7200 Schleudertouren. Ich habe diese hier als externe Platte, die ist sehr schnell und leise: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 

- Das Netzteil ist oversized --> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.3 . Mit dem i7-3770K @4,5GHz und einer GTX 690 komme ich unter Last kaum über 400 Watt Verbrauch.

- Kühler würde ich den EKL Alpenföhn K2  nehmen, der ist leiser und kühlt genauso gut.

- Für einen Big Tower würde ich ein paar Verlängerungskabel mitbestellen: 8pin EPS Verlängerung  + 24pin ATX Verlängerung 

Rest passt


----------



## TimNik981 (2. Dezember 2012)

Nochmal zum Case: Wenn du damit angeben willst, solltest du eins mit Fenster nehmen, und LED-Lüfter reinkloppen (oder LED Strips)
                                                                                        /mit Fenster

Ich will dich aber nicht verunsichern, wenn dir das CosmosII gefällt, dann nehm's.
Hach, ich hätt gern auch so'n Buget für'n PC


----------



## Timsu (2. Dezember 2012)

Warum sollte man bei über 3k für den Rechner an der Festplatte sparen?
Lieber die in fast allen Belangen bessere WD RED verbauen.


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Will auf jeden Fall ne Western Digital hab damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht bis jetzt !   

Was ist an der Red besser wie die Black ? Ist leiser oder seh grad die hat nur 25 db/A

Gibts das Cosmos II auch mit Fenster bei Caseking ja anscheinend nicht !?


Was haltet ihr von dem Kühler hier: be-quiet dark rock pro-2 ! glaub den nehm ich anstatt dem Thermalright!


----------



## Timsu (2. Dezember 2012)

Die Red ist sehr leise, schneill und stromsparend und hat die aktuellste Technik mit 1 TB Plattern verbaut.
Außerdem ist sie besser für den Betrieb im RAID geeignet, hat bessere Lager und es wird im Gegensatz zur Seagate nicht vorgeschrieben, wie lange sie im Jahr laufen sollte.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Der be quiet Dark Rock Pro2 kühlt besser als der Macho, aber der Unterschied ist nur minimal.
Aber du kannst auch den be quiet nehmen, der sieht halt besser aus.


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Habe das System jetzt noch bisschen verändert:

Mindfactory.de

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail		182,86
Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX					                297,24
EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 4096 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, miniDP, DVI			        950,46
16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit					          66,90
Cooler Master Cosmos II RC-1200-KKN1 Big-Tower black 				        308,94
650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold				        135,93
be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 2						 	                          66,93
500GB Samsung 840 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 				         346,25
2 x Western Digital Red 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s				                         207,86
LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail					                   69,85
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM								                  518,95

									                                        3152,17 € 

Bin grade dabei noch die 6x 120mm , 1x 1400 und 1 x 200mm auszusuchen! 
Ist der 200mm Lüfter beim Cosmos 2 nicht austauschbar ? Bei Mindfactory gibts keine 200mm Lüfter !?





Kühler ist ein anderer!Sind keine WD Black Series mehr sondern jetzt Red! Netzteil wurde gegen ein be quiet Netzteil ausgetauscht.

Die Samsung PRO SSD gibt es bei Mindfactory nicht deswegen hab ich die Basic genommen !?



ich888 schrieb:


> Der be quiet Dark Rock Pro2 kühlt besser als der Macho, aber der Unterschied ist nur minimal.
> Aber du kannst auch den be quiet nehmen, der sieht halt besser aus.


 

Ich denk mal der ist auch echt leise im Gegensatz zu den Pendants!





Bin am überlegen ob ich nicht noch 2x HDD WD Red dazu nehme um ein SATA RAID zu machen ?! Bringt das viel wenn ich 4x 2 TB WD Red habe im Raid ?


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

> Bin grade dabei noch die 6x 120mm , 1x 1400 und 1 x 200mm auszusuchen!


 
Wofür ? ...das case hat gute Lüfter + lüftersteuerung


----------



## the.hai (2. Dezember 2012)

Bei geiler drecksau und dem budget denk ich automatisch an die hd7990 devil 13


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich will Disko wenn du verstehst was ich meine   

Mindfactory.de

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail		182,86
Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX					297,24
EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 4096 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, miniDP, DVI			950,46
16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit					 66,90
Cooler Master Cosmos II RC-1200-KKN1 Big-Tower black 				308,94
650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold				135,93
be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 2						 	 66,93
500GB Samsung 840 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 				346,25
2 x Western Digital Red 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s				        207,86
LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail					 69,85
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM								518,95

Zwischensumme:								       3152,17 € 

Beleuchtung/Lüfter

1 x 140x140x25 Enermax Apollish Vegas 1500U/m 15dB(A) rot			 21,79 €
6 x 120mm Enermax T.B. Vegas Trio blue/red/green				100,98 €
1 x BitFenix Alchemy Aqua 9x LED-Strip 30cm - orange				 20,88 €


Ok also wie siehts mit dem Raid aus , aus den 4 Reds ?! Bringt das gut was und was könnte man noch verbauen ?!

Ich denke die Verlängerungskabel für den 8 Pin und den 24-Pin brauch man nicht , denke die Kabel sind lang genug oder ?!



the.hai schrieb:


> Bei geiler drecksau und dem budget denk ich automatisch an die hd7990 devil 13




Oha was ein Monster 2kg wiegt die LOL  Da ist das Microruckeln aber sehr ausgeprägt und das will ich nicht


----------



## KaiTorben (2. Dezember 2012)

Nimm lieber die 830er mit 512 GB, die ist schneller


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Genau, oder lieber für die Benchmarks die 840 Pro, die allerdings teurer ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Wenn er echt eine "Geile Dreckssau" haben will soll/muss er die 512GB 840er Pro SSD nehmen.


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Dann müsst ich die SSD aber wo anderst bestellen weil die gibts nicht bei Mindfactory , da gibts nur die Basic mit 512 GB, ausserdem sind die im Moment überall ausverkauft, aber das ist nicht weiter schlimm ich denk mal bis Januar gibts die wieder im Vorrat!

Ich finde auch das die 512GB Samsung 830 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle hier reicht die hat 540MB lesen und 400 MB schreiben das schickt eigentlich


----------



## TimNik981 (2. Dezember 2012)

Also: offiziel gibt's das Cosmos II nich mit Fenstern da müsstest du modden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Dann müsst ich die SSD aber wo anderst bestellen weil die gibts nicht bei Mindfactory , da gibts nur die Basic mit 512 GB, ausserdem sind die im Moment überall ausverkauft, aber das ist nicht weiter schlimm ich denk mal bis Januar gibts die wieder im Vorrat!
> 
> Ich finde auch das die 512GB Samsung 830 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle hier reicht die hat 540MB lesen und 400 MB schreiben das schickt eigentlich


 Die ist nicht schlecht sogar ziemlich gut da geb ich dir schon recht, ist aber halt nicht das beste vom besten


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Egal ich geb net für 140 MB mehr schreiben 200€ mehr aus *lol* Lesen ist wichtiger als schreiben IMHO



TimNik981 schrieb:


> Also: offiziel gibt's das Cosmos II nich mit Fenstern da müsstest du modden.


 
Ok ich werf schonmal die Stichsäge an   Gibts die Tür nicht einzeln gemoddet zu kaufen ? Will ja nicht an nem 320€ Tower rumpfuschen  Wüsst ehrlich gesagt auch net wie ich das Fenster da schneiden soll, weil da soviele Luftschlitze sind!


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Die Red ist sehr leise, schneill und stromsparend und hat die aktuellste Technik mit 1 TB Plattern verbaut.
> Außerdem ist sie besser für den Betrieb im RAID geeignet, hat bessere Lager und es wird im Gegensatz zur Seagate nicht vorgeschrieben, wie lange sie im Jahr laufen sollte.


 
Dafür kosten sie aber auch ordentlich.


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Die Red sind halt Billiger wie die Black ! Ne Red kostet nur 100€ als 2 TB Version !


Ich könnte mir das Fenster beim Cosmos 2 gut so vorstellen : Coolermaster Cosmos 2 Side Panel Window Mod - YouTube


Ah hab ich ein Glück ich lese grade das Ende des Jahres eine Seitentür mit verschiedenen Fenstern rauskommt!


----------



## TimNik981 (2. Dezember 2012)

Hier ma ein paar alternative Cases (sagt man das so?): NTXT Phantom 820
                                                                          NTXT Swich 810
                                                                          Coolermaster Haf-X 942
                                                                          Corsair Obsidian 800D
                                                                          Case Labs Magnum TH10 
                                                                          Silverstone TJ9 (gibt's mit Window)


----------



## Timsu (2. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür kosten sie aber auch ordentlich.


 
17€ mehr gegenüber der üblicherweise empfohlenen Seagate 7200.14 (bei 2TB) sind noch im Rahmen, gerade da es sich hier ja nicht umbedingt um einen Low-Budget Rechner handelt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> 17€ mehr gegenüber der üblicherweise empfohlenen Seagate 7200.14 (bei 2TB) sind noch im Rahmen, gerade da es sich hier ja nicht umbedingt um einen Low-Budget Rechner handelt.


 Sind die auch schneller oder langsamer?


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich bleib beim Cosmos 2  Gefällt mir am besten ! 4 x Red Raid??


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

Gute wahl 

das Ding ist wirklich gut verarbeitet 
Ich habe hier zb die zwei Lüfter die im Auslieferungszustand unten vor den HD Käfigen montiert sind einfach oben plaziert und so bekommt die 690er genug Luft und bleibt schön kühl bzw sie bekommt reihlich luft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Oder kann ich das Seitenteil von dem Cosmos 2 irgendwo hinschicken das die da ein Cooles Fenster reinmodden ?! Will Qualität... glaube nicht wenn ich das mache das das gut aussieht am ende 

So ein Fenster gefällt mir am besten ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8h3g6SQWMo



True Monkey schrieb:


> Gute wahl
> 
> das Ding ist wirklich gut verarbeitet
> Ich habe hier zb die zwei Lüfter die im Auslieferungszustand unten vor den HD Käfigen montiert sind einfach oben plaziert und so bekommt die 690er genug Luft und bleibt schön kühl bzw sie bekommt reihlich luft
> ...


 



Wo sitzt der 200mm Lüfter bei dem Cosmos 2 ?


----------



## TimNik981 (2. Dezember 2012)

Dann habe ich ja umsonst gesucht


----------



## Timsu (2. Dezember 2012)

Die Red sind etwas langsamer, gehören aber insgesamt schon noch zu den schnellsten HDDs.
Allerdings würden für mcih die Seagate niemals infrage kommen wegen den Garantiebestimmung, der Möglichkeit ein Modell mit veralteter Technik zu bekommen (kleinere Platter), sowie der Aussage zu den maximalen Betriebsstunden im Jahr.
Die RAID-Tauglickeit, der Stromverbrauch und die Lautstärke sind dazu noch nette Dreingaben bei der Red.

Ob für den TE Raid die richtige Idee ist, wage ich ja zu bezweifeln.
An was für ein Raid-Level dachtest du denn?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Die Red sind etwas langsamer, gehören aber insgesamt schon noch zu den schnellsten HDDs.
> Allerdings würden für mcih die Seagate niemals infrage kommen wegen den Garantiebestimmung, der Möglichkeit ein Modell mit veralteter Technik zu bekommen (kleinere Platter), sowie der Aussage zu den maximalen Betriebsstunden im Jahr.
> Die RAID-Tauglickeit, der Stromverbrauch und die Lautstärke sind dazu noch nette Dreingaben bei der Red.
> 
> ...


 Ok, soweit ich weiß wollte er Raid0


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Jo nur das die Geschwindigkeit mehr wird keine Spiegelung!


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> 17€ mehr gegenüber der üblicherweise empfohlenen Seagate 7200.14 (bei 2TB) sind noch im Rahmen, gerade da es sich hier ja nicht umbedingt um einen Low-Budget Rechner handelt.


 
Wieso 17€?
Schau ich bei Geizhals kostet die 2TB WD Red 150€. Die 2TB Seagate 80€.
Wo du da 17€ siehst weiß ich nicht.
Western Digital RE4 2000GB, SATA II (WD2003FYYS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2012)

> Wo sitzt der 200mm Lüfter bei dem Cosmos 2 ?


 
Das ist der vorne


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Die hier meint er: http://geizhals.de/807339

Threshold hat die falsche herausgesucht


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso 17€?
> Schau ich bei Geizhals kostet die 2TB WD Red 150€. Die 2TB Seagate 80€.
> Wo du da 17€ siehst weiß ich nicht.
> Western Digital RE4 2000GB, SATA II (WD2003FYYS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




Das ist die Falsche Threshold das ist die Richtige RED Western Digital Red 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ja den vorne hätt ich gern in Rot beleuchtet ... brauch nen 200mm Enermax in Rot aber woher !? Mindfactory bietet die nicht an !

Für RAID Geschwindigkeits + brauch ich 4xRed oder ?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Spar dir den Quatsch mit Raid. Du hast eine SSD. Die HDDs sind nur noch Datengrab.


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Naja auf die HDDs kommen die Spiele.... und die sollten schon schnell laden... denke mal schon das das Raid dann was bringt OS kommt auf die SSD klar und paar Programme für Windows und auch paar Spiele aber 512 GB sind ja nicht unbedingt viel weißte.


----------



## Timsu (2. Dezember 2012)

Die RE4 ist noch einmal ein ganzes Stück besser als die Red.
Sinnvoll wäre bei 4*2 TB eigentlich nur RAID 5 oder 10.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Naja auf die HDDs kommen die Spiele.... und die sollten schon schnell laden... denke mal schon das das Raid dann was bringt OS kommt auf die SSD klar und paar Programme für Windows und auch paar Spiele aber 512 GB sind ja nicht unbedingt viel weißte.


 
Ob die in 20 oder 15 Sekunden laden ist relativ egal. Aber musst du wissen.
Ich würde mit eher eine zweite SSD kaufen wenn du sowieso Geld wie Heu hast.


----------



## the.hai (2. Dezember 2012)

Wie sieht mit neka ubd soka aus? Zwecks style und sinn?

Ne nette killer 2100 und asus xonar?

P.s. reicht ne 512gb ssd nicht für system spiele und programme? Daten gehörn aufdie hdd


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Haste auch wieder Recht weil ne SSD immer schneller ist als ein HDD Raid hmmmmmmmmmmm... 

Welche Festplatte ist denn am schnellsten im Moment ? Ich denk mal nicht die Red oder ? Ich les grade das die Red nur 5400 Umdrehungen hat!! Zu wenig 


Netzwerkkarte reicht die Onboard Dicke aus IMHO und als Soundkarte hab ich die hier : http://focusrite.de/usb-audio-interfaces/saffire-6-usb


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Die barracuda gehört im Moment zu den schnellsten, die schnellste ist aber die Velociraptor


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

ne Velociraptor ist aber bös laut und hat zu wenig Speicher , fällt somit also weg.... Welche ist denn die schnellste von WD ?


Naja guckt euch das mal an so schlecht schneidet die Red garnicht ab : Vergleich: SATA-Festplatten 3,5 Zoll im Test - CHIP Online


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Die Black aber die ist auch laut.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> ne Velociraptor ist aber bös laut und hat zu wenig Speicher , fällt somit also weg.... Welche ist denn die schnellste von WD ?


 Dann bleibt noch die barracuda die ist relativ leise und auch ziemlich schnell, würde soagr sagen schneller als die WD Black


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Gut ich denk mal ich nehm doch keine WD .. soll nämlich relativ Leise sein und auch schnell ! Nehm die hier 2 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du sowieso Raid0 machst ist es recht egal. Ich denke nicht dass du da überhaupt einen Unterschied merken wirst.


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Ne hab jetzt lieber ne schnellere HDD genommen den Raid lass ich wohl doch sein ... da kauf ich mir echt lieber noch ne SSD wenn ich irgendwann zu wenig Speicher haben sollte!


----------



## Timsu (2. Dezember 2012)

Erstmal ist sequentiell eine SSD nicht schneller als ein HDD RAID, noch ist die Velociraptor die schnellste.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Kauf dir doch gleich 2x die Samsung 840 Pro.
Oder du kaufst eine mit 128GB für das OS und die 500Gb für die Games.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Dezember 2012)

Du sagst, dass, sagen wir mal 1TB SSD Speicher zu wenig für all deine Spiele, Programme und Windows ist?

Ich habe 128GB und die sind noch nicht voll gewesen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Du sagst, dass, sagen wir mal 1TB SSD Speicher zu wenig für all deine Spiele, Programme und Windows ist?
> 
> Ich habe 128GB und die sind noch nicht voll gewesen.


 Bei mir dafür aber schon, is bei jedem anders


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich brauch nen 200mm Lüfter mit heller Roter beleuchtung wo krieg ich den her ? Bei Caseking der 200mm in Rot ist mir zu laut und auch nicht hell genug ! Ich will dasses beim Cosmos 2 Schön rot rausleuchtet vorne


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Dezember 2012)

Der 200mm Lüftermarkt ist rar gesät. Ich würde diese nehmen.

NZXT FS-200RB-RLED rot, 200x200x30mm, 700rpm, 151.26m³/h, 20.16dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Gut den NZXT nehm ich... seitens der HP ist der Lüfter viel heller als der andere den ich vorher angeguckt habe...!


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Gut jetzt sind wir soweit:


Mindfactory.de

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail		182,86
Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX					297,24
EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 4096 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, miniDP, DVI			950,46
16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit					 66,90
Cooler Master Cosmos II RC-1200-KKN1 Big-Tower black 				308,94
650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold				135,93
be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 2						 	 66,93
512GB Samsung 830 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle		389,90 
2 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 			        166,68
LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail					 69,85
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM								518,95

Zwischensumme:								       3152,17 € 

Beleuchtung/Lüfter

1 x 140x140x25 Enermax Apollish Vegas 1500U/m 15dB(A) rot			 21,79 €
6 x 120mm Enermax T.B. Vegas Trio blue/red/green				100,98 €
1 x BitFenix Alchemy Aqua 9x LED-Strip 30cm - orange				 20,88 €
1 x 200x200x25 NZXT FS-200 Enthusiast Silent Case Fan, red LED			 16,01 €

Endsumme:								       3311,83 €



Fällt euch sonst noch was ein  ?


----------



## soth (2. Dezember 2012)

Hast du eine Soundkarte?


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Jub habe ich doch vorhin geposted ! die hier hab ich :Saffire 6 USB | Focusrite


----------



## soth (2. Dezember 2012)

Sorry ich war gedanklich im falschen Thread...


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd mal sagen der PC ist jetzt im Endstadium... ausser euch fällt noch was ein ?!


Oha ******** ... Hab gerade bemerkt der Cosmos 2 passt nicht unter meinen Tisch  !? Was jetzt ? 

Bräuchte nochmal Gehäusevorschläge in der 200-300 € Liga! In der Höhe hab ich 67cm bis zu dem Steg der blockiert!

Hab im Moment auch nen Coolermaster nämlich den CM 690 und der passt locker unter den Tisch weil Midi-Tower!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Dezember 2012)

Priot schrieb:


> Oha ******** ... Hab gerade bemerkt der Cosmos 2 passt nicht unter meinen Tisch  !? Was jetzt ?


 
Du legst soviel Wert auf die Optik deines Gehäuses und dann möchtest du es außerhalb deiner Sichtweite platzieren?

So etwas gehört auf den Tisch.


----------



## soth (2. Dezember 2012)

Dann bricht der Tisch aber zusammen


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Geht aber nicht muss unter den Tisch hab keine andere Stellmöglichkeit!

Wie hieß nochmal das eine Gehäuse was mir vor dem Cosmo II zugesagt hat ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Dezember 2012)

Dann benötigst du auch nicht so ein teures Gehäuse, wenn du es sowieso nicht siehst.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Dezember 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Dann benötigst du auch nicht so ein teures Gehäuse, wenn du es sowieso nicht siehst.


 Wenn er es haben will kann er es doch auch kaufen, außerdem bietet so ein gehäuse auch viele Möglichkeiten beim Bau.
AUch heit nicht auf dem Tisch stehen das man das Case gleich nicht sieht.


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Hab im moment auch nen 100€ Case unterm Tisch stehen und das stört mich ehrlich gesagt nicht das er nicht auf dem Tisch steht


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich hol mir das : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » NZXT Phantom 820 Big-Tower, mattschwarz - gedämmt


Das passt wenigstens unter meinen Tisch


----------



## Ratracer008 (2. Dezember 2012)

Das ist nen gutes Gehäuse, kannst du kaufen.


----------



## TimNik981 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ha und wieder einmal siegt der Vorschalg von TimNik981 
Spass beiseite... damit kann man echt nichts falsch machen 
Hach, ich feu mich


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

So jetzt haben wir es endgültig !??!

Mindfactory.de

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail		182,86 €
Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX					297,24 €
EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 4096 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, miniDP, DVI			950,46 €
16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit					 66,90 €
650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold				135,93 €
be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 2						 	 66,93 €
512GB Samsung 830 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle		389,90 €
2 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 			        166,68 €
LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail					 69,85 €
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM								518,95 €

Beleuchtung/Lüfter

1 x (Vorne)  200x200x25 NZXT FS-200 Enthusiast Silent Case Fan, red LED	         16,01 €
1 x (Hinten) 120mm Enermax T.B. Vegas Trio UCTVT12P Fan - blue/red/green	 17,23 €
1 x (HDD-Käfig) 120mm Enermax T.B. Vegas Trio UCTVT12P Fan - blue/red/green	 17,23 €
1 x (Linkes Seitenteil) 200x200x20 BitFenix Spectre Lüfter Orange LED - black	 11,02 €
3 x (Deckel) 120mm Enermax T.B. Vegas Trio UCTVT12P Fan - blue/red/green	 51,69 €
2 x (Unten)  120mm Enermax T.B. Vegas Trio UCTVT12P Fan - blue/red/green         34,46 €


Caseking.de

NZXT Phantom 820 Big-Tower, mattschwarz - gedämmt				284,90 €



Endsumme:								       3278,24 €			






Oder fällt euch noch was in Sachen Modding ein ?!?! Das Gehäuse ist sogar gedämmt  Find ich sehr nice


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2012)

Das mit den Lüftern ist total übertrieben, 4-5 Lüfter reichen auch für starkes OC aus.

Ansonsten gibt es von mir ein "Weiter"


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja wenn ich schon was mach dann richtig ist doch egal wieviele es sind erstmal sind die Leise und 2. kann ich sie noch Regeln mit der Lüftersteuerung die in dem Gehäuse integriert ist !

Ausserdem will ich ne Kakerlakendisko haben   

Thats a Dream PC


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2012)

Da musst Du erst mal schauen, wie viele Kanäle die Lüftersteuerung hat, und mit wieviel Watt jeder Kanal maximal belastet werden darf. Du kannst nicht einfach hunderttausend Lüfter dranhängen. Sonst BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Ne das geht 4 Kanäle á 15 Watt , das reicht Dicke für die Lüfter !


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das dürfte ausreichen


----------



## TimNik981 (2. Dezember 2012)

Meinen Segen haste


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Oder du holst dir einfach die Scythe Kaze Q 12 

Damit kannst du dann alle Luffis steuern.


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich doch auch so @ ICH 888.... Ausser die 2 CPU Lüfter aber die sind eh voll Leise und dazu iss das Gehäuse noch gedämmt ! I LOVE IT 

Wann iss endlich Januar will das Teil bestellen/haben  Jetzt Sofort


----------



## TimNik981 (2. Dezember 2012)

sachmal als was arbeitest du, dass du so viel Kleingeld hast? ODer haste reich geerbt??


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

hehe das bleibt mein kleines Geheimnis   
Hab nicht geerbt und bin im moment Arbeitslos soviel dazu 

Nein und ich bin auch kein Dealer oder sowas *ROFL*


----------



## TimNik981 (2. Dezember 2012)

och büdde, ich sag's nicht weiter.
(muss man dazu volljährig sein  )


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja musst du mehr sag ich aber nicht 

Na Gut aber da brauchst du halt Glück und spielen musst du es auch können : http://www.pokerstars.eu/de/

Ich spiel immer Turniere da kriegt man schonmal 500-1000€ Gewinn wenn man gut ist !


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Was haltet ihr von Leuchtenden SATA Kabeln    

Google-Ergebnis für http://www.hardwarelabs.de/bilder/projects/chipset_cooling_kit__und_liminous_sata_cable/small/light1.jpg
Die leuchtenden SATA Kabel gibts nicht mehr ! Ich find sie zumindest in keinem Shop ! Wieso weiß ich nicht  Will die haben 


So Wie wär eine Empfehlung von Maus und Tastatur ?! Die würde ich auch noch brauchen ! Und Mauspadempfehlung wäre auch gut ! Danke 



Habe im Moment ne Microsoft Laser Habu und nen Logitech Classic Keyboard in Schwarz und ein Razer Sphex Mousepad !

Finde das Sphex schon ganz gut! Das Problem bei dem Mousepad ist aber das die Klebefläche schnell abgenutzt ist und dann das Mousepad nicht mehr auf dem Tisch hält !


Achja irgendjemand wollte doch durchsichtige SATA Kabel :

http://www.modvision.de/product_inf...lasche.html/XTCsid/i2g365a0k3b9fnqsmpb36u8rv6


----------



## the.hai (2. Dezember 2012)

beleuchtete kabel wollt ich mir im sommer auch anschaffen, habe aber nur noch einen shop für gefunden:

SATA Anschlusskabel, blau beleuchtet, 0,45 m

aber mit 12€ pro kabel, wenn man 7 braucht...nee danke^^


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> beleuchtete kabel wollt ich mir im sommer auch anschaffen, habe aber nur noch einen shop für gefunden:
> 
> SATA Anschlusskabel, blau beleuchtet, 0,45 m
> 
> aber mit 12€ pro kabel, wenn man 7 braucht...nee danke^^


 

Wär die Frage obs SATA 3 kabel sind ... sonst will ich die nicht 

Bräucht ja nur 5, naja lassen wir das    Lieber Maus und Tastatur Empfehlungen


----------



## soth (2. Dezember 2012)

Maus und Tastatur sind so Dinge, die du dir selbst aussuchen solltest...
Einfach weil jeder etwas anderes als angenehm empfindet und unterschiedlich große Hände hat


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst mal die Logitech G400 oder Zowie EC1 oder EC2 probegriffeln.

Tastatur finde ich die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 nicht schlecht. Oder für das gehobenere Budget eine mechanische Tastatur. Aber da solltest Du mal die Mecha-Jünger im Eingabegeräte Subforum fragen


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

So die kommen in Frage ... Welche soll ich nehmen ? Bin mir unschlüssig 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Spawn-Laser-Gaming-Maus-Schwarz-Blau-USB.html

Steelseries Gaming Maus Sensei MLG Edition - Hardware, Notebooks
Razer Taipan Expert Ambidextrous Gaming retail - Hardware, Notebooks
Razer Imperator 2012 Expert Ergonomic Gaming Mouse schwarz - Hardware,
Roccat Maus Kone+ Max - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de
Razer DeathAdder 3500 dpi Black Edition - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub ich nehm die  

Razer DeathAdder Re-Spawn Laser Gaming Maus Schwarz/Blau USB - Hardware,


----------



## Adi1 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde da eher mal probegriffeln gehen.


----------



## soth (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich sag es noch einmal 
*Probe griffeln !!!*


----------



## BeatBlaster (2. Dezember 2012)

Für sowas, und nur für sowas ist M-M oder Saturn zu gebrauchen


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Tastatur :  


Logitech G710 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

oder

Logitech Illuminated Tastatur Schwarz Deutsch USB - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich brauch net Probegriffeln guck dir mal die Microsoft HABU (http://dermoment.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/razer_habu.jpg) an und dann die Razer DeathAdder Re-Spawn Laser Gaming Maus Schwarz/Blau USB - Hardware,

Sind bestimmt sehr ähnlich !


----------



## BeatBlaster (2. Dezember 2012)

Naja, vill is die Maus zu groß/klein/schwer oder das Kabel ist zu sterch. Das Rad fühlt sich zu leichtgängig an usw.

Ich würde echt erst einmal in die hand nehmen.


----------



## AeroX (2. Dezember 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Für sowas, und nur für sowas ist M-M oder Saturn zu gebrauchen


 
Richtig  

Bestellen kann man im internet immernoch,


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Eija ich kann ja mal in Mediamarkt gehen ! Wegen der Deathadder iss ja kein Problem bis Januar ..!


----------



## soth (2. Dezember 2012)

Da ist nix ähnlich, die Razer sind im Vergleich zu den Mäusen wo Microsoft draufprangt riesig...
Außerdem fand ich beispielsweise bei der DeathAdder die Vor- und Zurücktasten klapprig...


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Dezember 2012)

Bei dem Budget sollte ne Mechanische Tastatur drinne  sein! 
Würde dir mal die Q-Pad MK85 oder Filco Maestouch empfehlen.

Bei der Maus Zowie EC1/EC2 eVo, Zowie AM, Roccat Savu oder Steelseries Kana/Sensei.

Aber unbedingt probegriffeln gehen!


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Naja die Logitech gefällt mir schon sehr gut , schön beleuchtet und leicht drückbare Taster und die hält bestimmt ein Leben lang die Tastatur!


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Dezember 2012)

Schau dir mal die Mechas an! Sind halt um einiges hochwertiger und lassen sich mMn schöner drücken. Und Mechas halten länger ;D


----------



## Priot (2. Dezember 2012)

Iss ne Mechanische  Logitech G710 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## the.hai (2. Dezember 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> Bestellen kann man im internet immernoch,


 

is dann unnötig weil MM z.b. mit jedem internetpreis eines seriösen händlers mitzieht auf nachfrage.


----------

